# Playoffs!



## cdsniner (Apr 18, 2005)

Congrats to the Bobcats for finally making the playoffs with their win last night (ironically against the team that left Charlotte for New Orleans). Hopefully the Cable Box will be rocking and the Cats can make some noise in the post season.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see it if we can't move up. If we play Orlando the refs will automatically give Howard the right to foul us fifty times per game without ever calling him for anything while our bigs will be penalized for breathing the same air he breathes. The fact that people claim he's a superstar and our guys are just nameless peons will cost us ten points per game. If it was Atlanta or Boston we'd have a chance.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Good to see it finally happen. It's going to be great to get our guys some experience, I just hope we don't see a sweep after how much of an improvement we've seen this season


----------

